# Replacing Graphics



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

We bought our outback, a 23rs, in either 03 or 04 (Edit: 04 based on my join date in this forum). The graphic package is starting to peel. Are these still available and how do you remove the old ones and install the new ones. Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks
Rodney


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Rodney,

You should still be able to get the proper decals for your Outback, but you will have to order them through your dealer (Keystone does not sell direct). To remove the old decals, try warming them up with a hairdryer. That will help release the glue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Goof Off works well to get the glue residue off. By the way, welcom back to the site!


----------



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks. I'll see if I can source them.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I have seen a lot of the various rv graphis on Ebay. It will be pretty easy to get the non-branded log decals. The other decals such as stripes are pretty ready available and are used on many brands. The position in which they are applied offers many different looks. 
check these ebay listing for examples:
http://motors.shop.ebay.com/RV-Trailer-Camper-Parts-/50067/i.html?_nkw=rv+decals&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p4506.c0.m282


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

3M makes a great liitle tool for getting vinyl decals off.

It is a rubber wheel type thing that you use in a drill....










Sometimes hard to find, but works well.

Steve


----------

